# Coffee Filters



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with using coffee filters to strain lacquer and sanding sealer to shoot in an HVLP gun? It seems that mesh cone filters have gotten expensive since I last bought some!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i've used old t-shirts ,

but not coffee filers ,

i'm not sure they would let it pass through ?

the only problem i've found ,
they feel kind of starched ,
when i wear them again (LOL) !


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Pantyhose.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Dave,

I tried using the coffee filters, and they don't work worth a dang, and it takes forever to get even a little through it…... in other words, it sucks pretty bad… the fibers in the filter is wrong for straining lacquer and that other stuff you said…. oh yea….sanding sealer…But coffee works really good…Buttermilk is a little slow,too…...

+1 for David and hobomonk…either is good…. David, do you feel like they been to the laundry? I'll bet they are hell in the summertime to wear…......


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

did anyone try? * I DID ! *

after being suggested that this would work and save a load of money….

however - it doesnt really work (at least for waterbased poly - and I figure for other finishes as well).

for my next finish I'm going to order some filters that are made for this stuff… the coffee filters just dont work.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks Gents!*

It was just a thought that came to me when the sticker shock of a package of throw-away cone filters!

Patron - Well at least the holes probably closed over!

Hobo - I'll have to save a pair next time I get a run in my pantyhose! LOL!

Rick - It's not yet the first of the month, so it's neither time for a bath nor laundry!

PurpLev - I shoot solvent-based lacquer, but I'm sure you're probably correct for that as well.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

You can get pantyhose on the cheap at drug stores. I use it all the time for straining stains and other finishes.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks Lis!*


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I'll stick with the tool made for the job. I'm not rich, but I can swing .15 for a disposable finish strainer.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I tried coffee filters and I'm not sure the finish didn't dry before I could get any to flow through it. I can't speak for panty hose, but I have used old t-shirts with a little more success than the coffee filters. The problem with that is, the old t-shirts that have been recycled for shop use usually have a lot of saw dust on them, so, you just trade one impurity for another.

There is one use for coffee filters in the shop however. They can be used to make new dust filters for your respirator in a pinch. It isn't perfect, but better than using nothing.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave, you can find great deals for automotive paint strainers. I get mine in 25 packs for about 12 cents each. Try going to an auto paint supplier in your area. I have even gotten deals from my house paint stores. But the auto paint stores have the best deals.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

*Thanks again everyone.*

I used to buy them in bulk when I was in business. I popped in to one of the big box stores to pick them up quick and they wanted 50 cents each.

Time to take some time and take a trip to my old supplier!


----------

